# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  OT-Test thread

## Blown_SC

Pics.

----------


## Blown_SC

Click Drug Name to View Profile: Turinabol

----------


## Blown_SC

They still red x's? in the 2nd post?

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

I'm seeing red X's. WTF!?!? Why can't we get this to work?!?!?

We need a real computer geek here...can anyone help????

I'm looking for someone who has seen the new Star-Wars movie at least 3x...

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

Turinabol Proile

----------


## 956Vette

> I'm looking for someone who has seen the new Star-Wars movie at least 3x...


LMFAO!!! Where is LMO?  :1laugh:   :7up:  

Thanks so much blown  :Smilie:

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

'Vette (Rickson?)...you need to move this thread now...into a forum accessable to everyone, then close it....

Then the pics will come up for the regular members....now only vets and staff can see the pics in the Profiles forum.

----------


## Rickson

Let me know if this works the way you want it to Hooker.

----------

